# Weed & Xanax



## deza (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey..

Anyone popped a xanax right before they lit up a joint?... never felt so relaxed in my life... and the xanax xompliments the weed by removing all anxiety also.. soo good.

1mg xanax, one joint set me off!...

its pretty sedating and relaxing


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 24, 2012)

I dont smoke anymore but i would think the weed would mask the xanax for a short while?

I know half bar is chill enough  good vibes bro


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 24, 2012)

The mix is very nice. They have a very strong additive effects IME.


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Puts me right to sleep.......


----------



## deza (Jan 24, 2012)

timeismoney1 said:


> I dont smoke anymore but i would think the weed would mask the xanax for a short while?
> 
> I know half bar is chill enough  good vibes bro



not really.. it actually 'enhances' the xanax.. 

You get all the high with no paranoia.. complete serenity... yeah only half a tablet for 2mg or full tab of the 1mg with a joint..


----------



## Omen12 (Jan 24, 2012)

You should save your xanax! Just drink some alcohol with your smoke and it will be the same as xanax. BUT TOO LATE NOW don't drink with xanax that is bad


----------



## deza (Jan 24, 2012)

Omen12 said:


> You should save your xanax! Just drink some alcohol with your smoke and it will be the same as xanax


my friend has hundreds of boxes.. dont need to worry about them running out.


----------



## Philidelphia Collins (Jan 24, 2012)

deza said:


> my friend has hundreds of boxes.. dont need to worry about them running out.


where do you get xanax in a box? like without a script? i wish i had hundreds of boxes of xanax! fuck!!


----------



## deza (Jan 24, 2012)

Philidelphia Collins said:


> where do you get xanax in a box? like without a script? i wish i had hundreds of boxes of xanax! fuck!!


Not sure; its a dont ask dont tell situation with my friend.. they come in single boxes of 50 tablets. 1mg.. or 2mg 50 pills in a bottle... 
if im ever out of xanax i just text him and he leaves a box or two in the mailbox for me to pickup outside his house haha.

my assumption .. i think he has a connection with someone who works in the factory or the truck drivers.. but he wont say lol.
i pay $20 a box.. he normally sells them for $150 a box. of 50 tablets.


----------



## deza (Jan 24, 2012)

im looking forward to going home tonight.. smoking some berry bomb and and popping a xanax.. the night is set!! whoo hoo and its public holiday tomomrow hell yeah!


----------



## Philidelphia Collins (Jan 24, 2012)

damn.i'm jealous haha i gotta pay $40 for 45 2mg


----------



## sonar (Jan 24, 2012)

Philidelphia Collins said:


> damn.i'm jealous haha i gotta pay $40 for 45 2mg


That's actually not a bad price. I used to be into benzos like 10 years ago and back then a 2mg bar would go for like $4-5.

I never really like smoking on them. Just seemed like no matter how much I smoked I couldn't get high. I used to eat like 4 or 5 bars at a time though.


----------



## deza (Jan 24, 2012)

Philidelphia Collins said:


> damn.i'm jealous haha i gotta pay $40 for 45 2mg



yeah man thats a good price.. the 2mg bottles sell for $200 here for 50..

so technically im the jeloues one.. bahh.. but i only pay $20.. its good to have friends in places lol.


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 13, 2012)

And don't pull a Whitney and mix alcohol and Xanax......that's a no-no!


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 13, 2012)

SSHZ said:


> And don't pull a Whitney and mix alcohol and Xanax......that's a no-no!


Very true, mixing any combo of CNS depressants is a bad idea.


----------



## glShemp (Feb 13, 2012)

We don't know yet but Xanax may be part or all of what killed Whitney Houston. But it does bring up the point of handle that shit with care. It's not weed where you absolutely cannot OD and die. It's actually pretty easy to waste yourself with prescription drugs - so careful with that axe, Eugene. I am not a Alex Jones fan but I do agree with what he says about prescription drugs and the possible cause of Ms. Houston's demise. You might want to take a look.

[video=youtube;2X6ySIOgGjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X6ySIOgGjg[/video]


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 15, 2012)

It's actually really hard to kill yourself with neat benzos. A few mL of alcohol or mg of opioids changes that really fast. But you need to eat like 250mg of Xanax to risk death. Unless you get in a bathtub or a pool.


----------



## GrassCity Sucks (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't wanna sound like a nagging Mum here, but I too have been into Benzo's in the past, in copious amounts, and my biggest concern for you would have to be to exercise restraint to some degree in your self dosing, simply due to the ludicrously addictive nature of Xanax.

Back when I was younger, I spend a fair bit of time in Cabramatta (Sydney's Heroin City) - everyone knows the basics of that kinda thing, so I'll fast forward 10 or so years. Having read that Xanax was 10-15 times stronger than Valium, I walked into my local doctors office and told him I would like to try some for the stress and blabla. To my surprise, he wrote me a script. 

He kept writing me scripts for about a year or so, until one day, when he went to print-up a script, the computer made a BU BUH!, and would not allow him to give me ANY benzos. Here in Australia, the Federal Government has setup some kind of 'live database' for scripts like benzos and opiates, and doctors (legitimate ones anyhow) CANNOT go around it. Turns out, I'd been enjoying my Xanax so much, that the scripting database automatically red-flagged me, and basically, that was it: No more benzos of any kind for me.

That's the background, now for the summary. 

Xanax withdrawl is absolutely *excruciating*. I spend 2 solid weeks lying in bed sweating (in mid winter), things felt like they were GNEWING at my joints from the inside, and the nightmwares. I could only sleep for an hour or two here or there anyway (simply cos of the restlessness), and when I did, it was for no more than an hour or so at a time, and only when I was completely exhausted from tossing and sweating, and stressing and having anxiety attacks. 

You see where I'm going with this, right?  

Make sure, you get yourself 2 packets and give them to a trusted family member, now. Cos if that supply ever runs dry, the withdrawls will swear you off benzos for live. I have only asked for Valium from a doctor once since those two weeks of agony, and the reason I asked for Valium on that occasion was (in a 2 month period), my dog had died, my exs mother had died of Cancer, which send her into nutcase-land which caused us to seperate, which meant losing the family I'd been with for almost a decade, and I was living in a shed sleeping on the floor. I just didn't give a fuck, .. so eventually, passing a doctors surgery I stopped-by and waited to see him about a script. 

He said (Asian Doctor): "No, whyyy joo come bak afta dis time den jus for duh-rugs? Joooo a dlug addict!" .. So I storm-out, don't pay, and that was the end of any relationship with benzos for me.

Now, onto the REASON Benzos (Valium OR Xanax), work so well with weed It's because of the potentiating effect benzos have on a wide variety of drugs: Just like tobacco and piss, they open or 'prime' your receptors to absorb more of other substances: Be it pot, piss, opiates, whatever. Benzo's (much like alcohol) MAKE other drugs stronger. Same amount of THC going in - more being absorbed. It's much the same action as gulping Peganum Harmala (Syrian Rue, Wikipedia it) before taking LSA-based drugs (Morning Glory seeds, Hawaiian Baby Woodrose seeds, etc). 

God this spell-check gives me the shits.

Pot and Xanax/Valium also (like many combinations of drugs) have a synergistic effect on one another. Same reason alcohol and cones work so well together, applies to benzos.

So, whilst I'm not saying "STOP! DON'T TAKE XANAX!", I AM saying, that if that supply ever dries up, you'll wish you were dead by the end of day 3-4 of withdrawls, and it'll just get worse and worse till about the second week mark. Forget this fuckn bullshit '3 day hump' shit, it takes 3 days with benzos to even START really feeling the withdrawls.

Anyway, be careful of that, and cover yourself by giving a close family member or friend (who doesn't take em) to hold them for you. That way, you have a way to taper-off them if you need to, cos stopping cold-turkey will make you feel like some kind of cave-dwelling sub-human. "My-y-y-y pre-e-e-ciou-s-s-s-sss".

And I have to oppose that 'takes 250mg to kill you' (can't remember who posted that one), but I was having 16 4mg Xanax some days, for months, and even with the tolerance I'd built-up to it, I'd have to run outside and hurl my fucking guts up sometimes, which could only be owing to mild overdose. That was on roughly 60mgs. I reakon you could easily die @ well under 250mg, I'm talking from experience though, not some google search result or Wikipedia article I read about it. Maybe some people CAN eat 250mg or MORE and be fine, but the addiction is so sneaky and slippery, you don't even realize how it's over-run you till it's too late.

Even Heroin withdrawls - I found - were a walk in the park, compared with Xanax.

EDIT: Sorry bout all the typos, but once any of my posts start getting 'brochure length', I tend to just shove grammar and literacy to the side, and just blurt it out to get it over with


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Jan 24, 2013)

sonar said:


> That's actually not a bad price. I used to be into benzos like 10 years ago and back then a 2mg bar would go for like $4-5.
> 
> I never really like smoking on them. Just seemed like no matter how much I smoked I couldn't get high. I used to eat like 4 or 5 bars at a time though.


Still $5 a bar around here for the school buses. 

I'm really loving the feeling of weed and xanax. This is a good drug if you don't abuse it. I chewed up 0.5mg and smoked a blunt now I'm getting some work done and don't have a care in the world. Least stressful day I've had in a while.


----------



## Mookjong (Jan 26, 2013)

1mg and a blunt is by far one of the best ways a human can enjoy itself. In my inner circle we call it the "Smooth Ride". The 1mg is the staple, just enough to feel the xanax not so much it puts you to sleep and you still can get pretty high! It really calms my munchies down too!

I like to eat some crystal with a football too but that another story..


----------



## Mookjong (Jan 26, 2013)

Really? 16 4mg pills a day? That's just gluttonous. Something along the way should have told you 14 was too many and sought out another drug... It's not the AAROW IT's the ARCHER in this case.


----------



## WhiteRooster (Jan 31, 2013)

Klonopin and weed everyday


----------



## Skuxx (Jan 31, 2013)

someone gave me a bottle of valium 10's. I want to eat one.... just one... but I think it's a bad idea. I know i'll end up taking at least 4 more before eating all the food in this place, and waking up with melted ice cream on my bed covers, and pizza stuck on my face.

fuck it I haven't had a benzo in forever. it's time.

screw xanax. that's the worst benzo. you get a good buzz for 30 minutes, then you're just sleepy and hungry. valium is where it's at.


----------



## TheKushguy420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Philidelphia Collins said:


> where do you get xanax in a box? like without a script? i wish i had hundreds of boxes of xanax! fuck!!


Silk Road all day long...http://silkroadvb5piz3r.onion


----------



## Djmgarand1992 (Sep 20, 2019)

deza said:


> Hey..
> 
> Anyone popped a xanax right before they lit up a joint?... never felt so relaxed in my life... and the xanax xompliments the weed by removing all anxiety also.. soo good.
> 
> ...





deza said:


> Hey..
> 
> Anyone popped a xanax right before they lit up a joint?... never felt so relaxed in my life... and the xanax xompliments the weed by removing all anxiety also.. soo good.
> 
> ...


 Xanax and medical marijuana help treat symptoms of panic-attacks/anxiety. I have a volcano vaporizer, Indica THC helps relax the body


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 20, 2019)

I don't know what kind of weed You all have been growing but...

Sativa has more THC [soaring/creative/head high].
Indica has more CBD [relaxing/pain relief stone].


----------



## Mcoocoo (Sep 28, 2019)

H


deza said:


> Hey..
> 
> Anyone popped a xanax right before they lit up a joint?... never felt so relaxed in my life... and the xanax xompliments the weed by removing all anxiety also.. soo good.
> 
> ...


how about Klonopin? Same effects?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 29, 2019)

Mcoocoo said:


> H
> 
> how about Klonopin? Same effects?


Ya, that's some good shit. We use to call them happy pills.


----------



## Mcoocoo (Sep 29, 2019)

ah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------

